# Car replacement for son. Ideas please!



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

So some of you may know I bought an 06 Polo 1.4 from an auction about 9 months ago for my 21 year old to get to uni and gain experience.

I think it's now time to replace the car. He's done about 10k in it but it's generally quite basic(no traction or stability control) and as it's mainly sitting on the motorway, I don't feel particularly comfortable from a safety perspective. It's a great little car, very smooth but I think I ought to get him something slightly bigger/stronger.

I've had a word, he doesn't really care what it it's as long as it's not french and has 5 doors. Preferably wants petrol but diesel wouldn't be a deal breaker. Budget is around £8k

He doesn't like the Ford Fiesta - simply because the interior is too busy for him

Therefore the only options I can think of are :

post 2010 Polo - either 1.4, 1.2 tsi or 1.4 GTI (roughly £900 to insure regardless of engine)
post 2010 Fabia - VRS (£1k insurance)
Golf 1.2 tsi (£900 to insure)
BMW 114i (£1k to insure)

Any views/opinions on any of the above would be appreciated and if any other options spring to mind, let me know .

Thanks


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'd go Japanese.

Purely from a practical, reliability standpoint.

The family have had 5 now over the last 13 years and virtually nothing has gone wrong or needed replacing except service items.

My son is currently putting 20K a year on a 1.33 petrol Yaris bought for 5K. Now at 90+K, running like a sewing machine and returning 55+mpg.

Never had a Jazz but they have great reviews. Our current Mazda 2 is a lovely little car.

If a bit bigger maybe Auris, Mazda 3, or Civic.

Just my twopenneth.

Good luck with the search.

Andy.


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe go a little older and better spec? Ford Focus titanium, Audi A3 S-line, Merc A class


----------



## 0-MAT-0 (Jan 12, 2017)

How about a Dacia Sandero Ambiance, brand new (revised model) with the 0.9 TCE petrol engine for less than 8K with a 5 year warranty

7795 OTR
Metallic 495
3 Year / 36,000 mile service package for 549

http://www.dacia.co.uk/vehicles/new-sandero/range/ambiance/


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

My son has a 1.2tsi which he has looked after - cracking little car - still fairly economical ( late 40mpgs ) but quite punchy when you need it.

Looks like a mini gti -

Its a 1.2 tsi SEL - Has Alcantara - Heated Seats - Xenons - 17 boavista alloys - Bluetooth - Winter pack - armrest - Uprated Tipped Exhaust - Electric heated mirrors - Rain sensor -

Its a cracking little car :thumb: would highly recommend


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

2006 Polo's are still really safe in a crash, a friend rolled his 2003 Polo (same shape) though a stone wall after getting T-boned at a junction and walked away with a few cuts & bruises. Not sure replacing it with a car in the same segment fits the bill if you're concerned about the size of the car for motorway trips?

Something Japanese would fit the bill - Honda Civic would be a good choice and if he's doing motorway miles I personally think a derv would make sense. The 2.2 is quite nippy :thumb:


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

My first car at 18 was R53 Cooper S, still have it nearly 20 now, engine is bulletproof, had no problems minus a oil filter leak (Which was the fault of garage I brought it from as they did a service and tightened it too much =()

Fantastic cars minus the fuel economy


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

Was 1.8K to insure but that was at 18 fully comp with the Exhaust and pulley added to insurance =) so not too bad, hope you find what you are looking for good luck+(


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like he perfect swap!! 

More seriously, your shortlist looks good, I am sure he'd be happy with any of them.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The facelift Honda Jazz is cracking little car, punchy 1.4i vtec petrol and the Si model in particular has some nice styling. 

£8k will see a 2012/2013 model with some change to spare.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

what about a focus 2013- (mk3) can get some well specced ones like the titanium model and the 1.6 petrol ecoboost engines are quite nippy too


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I did take a look at the A3 but they seem much more expensive to insure - £1.5k+ for the 1.6 and more for the 1.4tfsi

The beemer is looking good although not sure on the reliability of these, however performance seems adequate and its a good size. Will probably be good to drive but Ill have to test one - my son does enjoy driving! He doesn't like the looks but he said it'll grow on him "because of the badge" lol

Honda Jazz had been ruled out from before I bought the 9n3 Polo - he doesn't like the look of it.

The newer shape Polo is high up on the list - helps that he has one already and is quite fond of it and I suspect the newer one is better on all accounts. Ive driven his car and it can certainly scuttle down B roads at great speeds! 

The Golf seems interesting - the 1.2TSI has reasonable performance but he's so so on looks - prefers sharp lines rather than curved cars. Again, another one to test out.

On a side note, a good friend of mine is a VAG specialist, hence the 9N3 Polo. Touch wood, no issues so far bar wear and tear items and a radiator leak


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Id be looking at a mk2 (facelift) SEAT Leon 1.4Tsi petro in either sport or FR trim. They made this up to 2012 & youll pick one up for between £6k - £8k

Cheap to insure, plenty of poke from the 1.4 turbo unit (125bhp) and economical enough on the motorway (i had up to 57mpg out of the one I had). Id have another Leon again no problem. VW Golf mechanicals in arguably a better looking, more stylish body

Heres a few in budget

I just found a great car on Auto Trader.
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201702242630538?atmobcid=soc3

I just found a great car on Auto Trader.
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201608176884443?atmobcid=soc3

You can also get the 1.2Tsi engine from the Golf in the Leon


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Id be looking at a mk2 (facelift) SEAT Leon 1.4Tsi petro in either sport or FR trim. They made this up to 2012 & youll pick one up for between £6k - £8k
> 
> Cheap to insure, plenty of poke from the 1.4 turbo unit (125bhp) and economical enough on the motorway (i had up to 57mpg out of the one I had). Id have another Leon again no problem. VW Golf mechanicals in arguably a better looking, more stylish body
> 
> ...


Interesting - completely forgot about these!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Two lovely leons there - the blue one is really nice 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

If you want reliability,stay Japanese 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## mjhadley888 (Mar 20, 2015)

I would suggest have a look at the suzuki swift. I got one for the wife 2014, car, tax,tank of fuel insurance all in for under your 8k budget.


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Try a 1.6 Nissan Note NTec+ E11 nice car plenty of extras

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A 21 year old guy won't want to be seen dead driving a Jazz or Note.

The BMW 114i is a good call for me if the insurance is similar.

The 114i is a heavily detuned car with the same engine used for higher models. A simple remap more than doubles the power. It goes from 101bhp to 205bhp. 

That gives plenty of scope from going from a sensible car to something pretty quick once he's earned his stripes.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

You'd get a nice Mini Cooper S or Cooper for that budget. I know they are three doors but cracking cars!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Clyde said:


> You'd get a nice Mini Cooper S or Cooper for that budget. I know they are three doors but cracking cars!


We do have a Mini Cooper 1.6D Graphite in the family.

It handles well but rides like a rock (easily solved by removing runflats) but it's too small inside. Had less space inside than my sons Polo. Bearing in mind he is 6ft1 and no one will fit behind him.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

And than there's me driving £50 & £65 bangers for my first cars :lol:

Small engine, small car is the way to go for younger people


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

possul said:


> And than there's me driving £50 & £65 bangers for my first cars :lol:
> 
> Small engine, small car is the way to go for younger people


I guess the car is fine in town as its pretty peppy

The only problem is, it hold revs way too high on the motorway - 3.5k so you can hear a lot of engine noise and its slow above 40mph - really needs thrashing to get going

It could have done with an extra gear tbh - would have been great.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Trouble with Minis is they are in far higher insurance groups for what they are. Compared to other cars with equivalent engine sizes/BHP outputs etc


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> I guess the car is fine in town as its pretty peppy
> 
> The only problem is, it hold revs way too high on the motorway - 3.5k so you can hear a lot of engine noise and its slow above 40mph - really needs thrashing to get going
> 
> It could have done with an extra gear tbh - would have been great.


Everything your looking is/should be available in 6 speed


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

Would avoid 1.4tsi known for oil consumption issues. 1.2tsi is meant to be the sweet engine. I would consider an Ibiza FR either with the 1.2tsi or 2.0 diesel. Much more for your money than a polo. Wouldn't drive a jazz or mini personally too girly. I'm heading for 22 now so I guess I might have a similar taste to your son.

Having said that I've always saved hard for my own cars so to have a parent buy for me I'd be delighted with anything.... polo still sounds fine for a new driver in my opinion. 

Edit: sorry I assumed he was a new driver, didn't see 21. I've been driving for nearly 5 years so guess he could be too!


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with the 1.4Tsi engine in 122ps (125bhp) guise. I ran a Leon with that engine for 3 years & it never used a single drop of oil.

The engine that had the issues was the twincharged 1.4 that was both turbo & supercharged. That had numerous issues.


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

Andyg_TSi said:


> There is nothing wrong with the 1.4Tsi engine in 122ps (125bhp) guise. I ran a Leon with that engine for 3 years & it never used a single drop of oil.
> 
> The engine that had the issues was the twincharged 1.4 that was both turbo & supercharged. That had numerous issues.


Yes- I meant the turbo and supercharged ones in the polo gti and fabia VRS OP mentioned...


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

So generally the Polo GTI and Skoda Fabia VRS are no goes? 

Yep he's 21, been driving 8 months but passed 2.5 years ago. He's still at Uni and his med course means barely any free time to work as he's on full time placement and hence has no money of his own.

Ah well I don't doubt he'll pay me back - all 5 years worth!


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> So generally the Polo GTI and Skoda Fabia VRS are no goes?
> 
> Yep he's 21, been driving 8 months but passed 2.5 years ago. He's still at Uni and his med course means barely any free time to work as he's on full time placement and hence has no money of his own.
> 
> Ah well I don't doubt he'll pay me back - all 5 years worth!


I'd personally avoid them as I read alot of horror stories. I was looking at a VRS, then a Suzuki Swift Sport which was a nice little car. Built to a budget but a nice package. Nearly got one but decided it was too slow. I then stumbled across a 208 GTi having been, like your son, against French. It's a completely different level car and felt really special. Unfortunately not in your budget I don't think. The sound of turbo spools and 0-60 in 6.6 still makes me grin 2 years later haha!

But in all seriousness I was looking at pre reg 5 door swift sport, had nav, keyless entry etc was quite a sorted car really. Wouldn't say hot but definitely warm.

This for example... 14 plate, 9k on clock, 134 brake @ £7,647

http://www2.autotrader.co.uk/classi....6&postcode=co94dz&quantity-of-doors=5&page=1


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

A good friend has owned a 1.4 tsi golf (140 bhp) for around 5 years now. The only bother he's had was when here was some hesitation around 2500 rpm. Basically the turbo wasn't boosting after the Supercharger clutch engaged. He got it repaired, and has kept his fingers crossed ever since.

Honest John has a few good posts about the 1.4 tsi, so to be honest, I'd stay away from it, Rayaan.

http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/forum/post/index.htm?t=92571

That specific technology doesn't appear to have progress to the point of reliability.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Does it definitely have to be 5 doors Raayan?

Only asking as for something thats stylish, has a premium badge (but not German) looks cool and would be mega safe..........Volvo C30 R-Design with the 1.6 L engine.

Made up to 2012 & you'll get one well within budget

I just found a great car on Auto Trader.
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201702041975714?atmobcid=soc3

Ive currently got the 2.0L R-Design Lux & its a lovely place to be


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Does it definitely have to be 5 doors Raayan?
> 
> Only asking as for something thats stylish, has a premium badge (but not German) looks cool and would be mega safe..........Volvo C30 R-Design with the 1.6 L engine.
> 
> ...


Ideally as he uses the car as to scuttle people around alot. He says he makes a lot of "on the road" pickups" in city centre so a 2 door might be problematic.

The C30 does look great though - seems to have an oddly shaped boot so Ill have to look into that - and of course insurance prices.


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

The VAG 1.4 tsi problems were only found in the higher output models such as the Fabia VRs and the Ibiza Cupra - and then it was only certain years. The 140 and 150 PS units in the Golf, Leon, Octavia have been shown to be very reliable.

I have a 2014 Ibiza FR 1.2 tsi 105 bhp. It's a 5 door, decent pace and decent economy. Well worth looking at for your lad. It's a cheap Spanish Polo


----------

